# Types of Exercise



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I was watching a good mental health special the other week - I think it was Trust Me I'm a Doctor - where they were talking about the benefits of exercise on well-being. What was a bit different was that it talked about some types of exercise being more beneficial than others. All forms of exercise are good, but where something like walking can give you a lot of time for rumination - something that's ruined many a walk for me - an exercise like rock-climbing requires concentration and mind-body coordination. This makes sense as you are very much in the moment. Not everyone can rock-climb of course, but I like cycling and have noticed that I forget everything else as it needs my full attention.


----------



## TheGolfer (Jun 8, 2017)

I just took up a boxing class. During sparring sessions you have to focus on your form, your stance, protecting your face all while listening to the coach on which combination punches to throw. It’s hard to not be in the moment during these workouts. Also I’m usually drenched in sweat after the workout and am seeing results in my body pretty quickly. It’s a great workout and I’d suggest it to anyone on this forum


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

Fully agree....boxing or kickboxing is a great way to get your mind of DP. It reduces the stress in the body and you have a way to socialize without getting to involved with other people.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Echoing the above, I hear nothing but good things about martial arts. Obviously you want to stay away from blows to the head but given how engaging and intense it is I think even light martial arts exercise can have tremendous benefits. Same with rock climbing. I think rock climbing is one of the most underrated sports from the standpoint of exercising the entire mind and body. Yoga is fantastic as well. If you could combine yoga, rock climbing, weight lifting, running and perhaps a ball-oriented sport into your weekly workout I think you'd see tremendous benefits all around.


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

Exercise is good but I've noticed that when I am walking it puts me in deep thought and my anxiety is worse and it makes me light headed, tense and I start feeling intense DPDR.

However, when I am cycling it is the exact opposite because I am concentrating on traffic and I forget my anxiety and DPDR and it makes me feel good.

In fact cycling has helped greatly with my anxiety and depression. I think an active mind and active body is better than just an active body in combating this. Walking only makes the body active where as sports and exercise like cycling makes both the mind and body active.


----------

